# iPad mini 2 32 ou 64gb où l'acheter ?



## Ipadhenry97 (18 Octobre 2014)

Où puis je trouvé l'iPad mini 2 en 32gb a 300 ou 64gb a 350 ? 

Merci


----------



## MaitreYODA (19 Octobre 2014)

Refurb store fr.
achat à l'étranger
sites d'e-commerce
fnac avec 5% (ou 10% jusqu'à lundi) tous les 100 d'achats.


----------



## Ipadhenry97 (19 Octobre 2014)

L'offre FNAC n'est pas valable sur les iPad, le refurb non car c'est un cadeaux, les sites de e commerces j'ai chercher mais pas trouver moins cher, ma question serais justement de savoir si quelqu'un aurait trouver un site avec des iPad mini moins cher et a l'étranger je suis contre

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h37 ----------

Mais merci beaucoup


----------



## benout (19 Octobre 2014)

J'avais besoin d'un 64 giga pour le début de semaine, et j'ai trouvé mon bonheur chez CDISCOUNT qui déstocke l'ancienne gamme : 
http://www.cdiscount.com/search/10/ipad+mini+retina.html#_his_

Avec de bonnes remises.

Bonne journée
B


----------

